# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Mini Terrarium - Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'

## TS168

This is my Mini Terrarium - Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'.
My 1st little work. Still a long way to improve. Thanks



More picture can be view from HERE

----------


## David Moses Heng

Nice. Any fauna?

----------


## benny

No fauna from the looks of it.

Anyway, it's a nice compact setup! I like it for it's simple layout. Is that ADA Amazonia Aquasoil you are using?

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Try giving us a frontal shot.  :Smile: 

Saw it at GCS and wanted to comment but was busy... 

Hope you did not bury the whole rizhome in the soil...

----------


## Barra21

Very cute and simple setup.  :Smile:

----------


## TS168

> Nice. Any fauna?


Hi Altum_lover76.
it a Terrarium. hope this help to explain why no fauna inside.  :Smile: 

A terrarium is a transparent glass or plastic container with soil. It has an open or closed top and is used for displaying growing plants as a miniature landscape. Many kinds of containers can be adapted for terrariums. These clear-sided containers have no drain holes and usually have a clear top. When a terrarium is properly planted and located, it can be a source of enjoyment for years, providing an interesting way to grow and display many plants with relatively little care.




> Try giving us a frontal shot. 
> 
> Saw it at GCS and wanted to comment but was busy... 
> 
> Hope you did not bury the whole rizhome in the soil...


This is the initial Stage when i grow it.

----------


## Justikanz

TS168, a terrarium can also have some fauna in it...

Reminds me of my tank in this thread: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=25529

----------


## TS168

> TS168, a terrarium can also have some fauna in it...


You refering to vivarium? not terrarium, right

----------


## Justikanz

A terrarium is a kind of vivarium, but it is not restricted to only flora and no fauna. A good way to classify is to use amount of water in the setup. Terrariums are usually without a significant amount of water in the setup. We had had this discussion many times already and Wildginger had clarified that this should be the proper way of classifying terrariums, vaivariums and paludariums.

----------


## Fei Miao

> 


Good growth! :Well done:  
Looks like you have great success, did you start with emerse culture and care to share your lights wattage, temp. and etc.  :Smile:

----------


## TS168

Hi 肥猫, the container was a very small one, i just place it beside a light source. and the temperature i not sure. should be around 30degrees. room temperature.

Look like the xmass moss does not go well with the amazonia.

----------


## TS168

Update

----------


## Thirteen

wow! It's still around!? And from the looks of it, it grew huge! How are the moss doing though? will look better if covered the substrate?

----------


## TS168

it not huge. It is taken with zoom in.

----------


## EvolutionZ

hi bro, great looking nana you got.. does it grow really slowly?
today i setted up a Vivarium... and i bought a pot of mini nana too.. soil is GeX substrate.. does yours only grow big but did'nt propagate more nana?

----------


## TS168

They will propagate, depend on condition and how you grow them. Most of my Anubias grow well and propagate. It all depend on if i am taking care of them or i chuck them in one corner. 

I am now working on fern. So far so good.

----------


## EvolutionZ

I am now working on fern. So far so good.[/quote]
ohh.. mine is really small now.. well, i have a 18watt PL lighting over it.. hopefully it will look as nice as yours in a few month's time :Laughing:

----------


## Page

Hi what kind of soil have you used? Thx for answer

----------

